# digital art critique



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is how i did the eye just playing around, i also blended the colors a bit more.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If you do highlighting, you want to keep in mind a consistant direction of light. So, for example, it looks like the light might be coming from the upper left? not sure. So, set the light source, then think which parts of the horse would catch and reflect more light , thus have a highlight, and which parts would then have a shadow.

And personally, the dark is too blueish for me. I mean the tail and legs.

I hope that's not too blunt of a critique. I am not a digital artist.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

no critique is ever to harsh tiny! i wanted the points to be super super dark. however. i am using GIMP. and i couldn't see my lines when i used black, so therefore i wouldn't know where to erase to. it was very frustrating lol so hence the grey color

as for my lightsource i was trying to just get it from above, but i am still learning to highlight  and thank you!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is another i did


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

:shock: the second one is amazinggg...  (from an inexperienced eye)


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thank you barrel bunny!

here is another one i did


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is a wolf i did, that i am quite proud of. but i however feel that i know the anatomy of horses better and where the highlights should be.


----------



## Equenix (May 21, 2012)

My biggest critique is to have the lightest lights and the darkest darks. Build it up with the colors and it tends to look pretty good. Just you can't be scared about doing it.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thank you equenix ill give it a go! here are 2 more i did. i think im just going to turn this thread into my growth of digital art. i do hope i improve!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is another i have been working on, off and on for awhile


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is a Wip. with about 6 hours worth of work so far.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Jul 24, 2012)

You do beautiful art!!
All I can critique, though, is that on the last fox/dog that you did, on the legs where the grey meets the red, you should have more of a contoured line....it can't be straight like that, otherwise it looks like the muscles are completely flat and there is no bone.
Anything else where you made a straight line like that should be fixed, but otherwise everything is AMAZING!!!

I absolutely love the dragon.... the coloring is so contrasting and you really got creative with that!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thank you so much  it means alot of me to hear even the smallest of a compliment  these are just my progressions from first starting digital art, so far i am most proud of that dragon, and the one i am working on now. i just need to learn how to do decent backgrounds haha


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

That is great for just starting off! I can't really comment on anything but the horses as I don't do anything but the horses. 

What program are you using? I hope I didn't miss this answer because I just skimmed through this post. I can say use bright highlights and dark shadows! It really makes muscles stand out. 

Here are some examples that I've made to help with the making things stand out.
#1 & #2

If you have any questions just let me know and I'd be glad to help any way I can.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

im now watching you on DA. you do some beautiful work!!

i am using Gimp. i tried Paint tools sai. but that was just a mass of confusion honestly. lol 

i am still getting a handle on my light sources, shading, and highlighting, but i like to think that i am slowly getting the hang of it lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is another update on the Wip,


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is another i started. i used a new program for the first time today. its called Paint Tools Sai.

i like it..


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

heres another


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

lilkitty, I'm curious - do you do the outlines as well as the colouring? I'm just confused, some of the pictures have different addresses for DA accounts on them. 

(it's cool if you just do the colouring - I just wasn't sure!)


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i just do the coloring, and link back to the lineart owners on my DA page. i should have stated that. my bad


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

no worries!  I really like that red dragon on the first page, I think he's my favourite.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

just wanted to update with some newer stuff. there is a semi graphic photo or one that can be considered graphic to some people.

*NOTE* i did the coloring only, and the credit has been given for the LineArts.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

They're great! you're defiantly progressing! Love the Flaxen Blood bay kinda colour Unicorn, getting pretty good at your shadows etc. Keep up the good work


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

awwhh thank you! its nice when someone notices improvement! <3 this means alot to me


----------

